# German Airedale IPO Chamionship 2014



## Edward Weiss

The KFT (Club for Terriers) Published results below.
Intersting if you check pedigree on Working Dog EU,despite different kennel names the dogs are closely related with a number of half sibs.
My import girl similiarly related to a half dozen listed.
http://en.working-dog.eu/results/Klub-Leistungssiegerprüfung-2014IPO-3-21005140


----------



## Bob Scott

Ed, are the judges in these event terrier specific or do they also judge all breed IPO?

Also, are these all working line Dales or do thy also have show line competing as in the Sieger shows?


----------



## Edward Weiss

I don't know answer to judge question.
The dogs are straight working lines,and its unusual for for one of these guys to be a confirmation dog.
The kennels advertise themselves as working but are happy if someone also shows one of their dogs.
The majority of the working kennels developed their lines during the fifty year separation of east/ west Germany....hence often referred to as DDR(east Germany)
Dogs even called DDR "pure".
At this year HWA in September these DDR are dogs showed well in hunt/field events.
also intersting are the crosses into US lines both Show and Hunt.
Sort of fascinating as US and German lines separated 80 plus years.


----------



## Edward Weiss

The Airedales in this account themselves well in all breed competitions, and there are some exceptional guys.
Eyk v Erikson came in 7 in a field of 108( Mals & GSDs),as was upper 20 for the next two years.He is behind a number of the dogs shown this year.

http://en.working-dog.eu/results/FCI-Weltmeisterschaften-17--FCI-WM-2007-10000249


----------



## Bob Scott

Thanks Ed. it's much as I figured it would be. 

Very nice that the Dales hold their own in the mixed competition.


----------



## Dave Martin

Cool stuff, Ed, thanks for posting. Would love to see one of these guys working here in the US. I'm sure there are a few around but I've never seen one myself.


----------



## Edward Weiss

There is one dog being started in VPG in Texas.
Many of the Airedales that would do well in IPO are in hunting sports.
This is really what I did with my girl Kasbah.
Below is a sort compendium of vid including my now old dog Brisco.


https://m.youtube.com/#/playlist?list=PLDBEF70921BF128E6


----------



## Bob Scott

I saw Ed's dog Brisco trial at Tom Rose's place a number of yrs ago. Intense dog!


----------



## Edward Weiss

Thanks Bob he is almost 13. Retired him at 10 after qualifying for PSA.
One of his last fun acts was during the Hijack senario,when the bad guy stuck his arm through the open window, Brisco launched through it and both of them were on the ground. 
During his career he got a Sch3, FH1,junior fur, Senior Upland and a Master retriever. 
Now he's down to getting our three newspapers every morning,and being a real good sport living with that total " B" Kasbah!


----------



## Bob Scott

Outstanding!

Watch out for getting the news paper though.

When my male Kerry got old and senile he started to bring in leaves, dead flowers, even tried dragging in the garden hose cause he knew he was sent out there for something. 

The hose incident was when he was retired to being just a happy house dog that didn't have to do anything for food and lodging. :lol:


----------



## Jim Engel

All I get is a bunch of question marks and an invitation to pay to see the data.

Am I doing something else, or is everybody else actually forking over the cash?


----------



## Edward Weiss

This works now 


http://en.working-dog.eu/results/KF...aft-Klub-Leistungssiegerprüfung-2014-21005140


----------



## Jim Engel

It is still telling me I have to pay to become a premium member in order
 to see the data.


----------



## Edward Weiss

Sorry Jim used to be open except for video.
It was initially when I posted.


----------



## Edward Weiss

Last try

http://en.working-dog.eu/results/KF...rprüfung-2014---IPO-3-21005140/without-images


----------



## Edward Weiss

Airedale Klub just posted

http://www.airedale-kft.de/Ergebnisdienst/KLSP/klsp.html


----------



## Bob Scott

Thanks Ed!

I can't imagine seeing that many working Dales in one spot. 

On a side note

I always stripped all my terriers working or show. I always just sat them in my lap and went to work.........other then the Kerrys. That was all scissor work.

I look at the Dales and all I can think of is DAMN that a lot of dog.


----------



## Dave Martin

Very impressive scores. Still hope to see one or more of these guys training over my way in the near future


----------



## Edward Weiss

Dave if anyone in your club is ever interested in taking the plunge for IPO/PSA 
with an Airedale give me a buzz. 
There are now a number of good dogs here in the USA that from the same lines you see in the IPO results listed above.


----------

